# #50, 000



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The Mavericks forum hit the 50,000th post recently. Congratulations everyone! For those who have done their job from Petey to Drag to Ed, all the mods here have been great..

What are your favourite Mavs forum memories?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

The war between Mavs and Rockets fans during our 1st round series 2 years ago


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

My failure in my first nba pick em draft.
I miss the Bunny Forum. I actually had power there.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The "Fueled by the Hate" campaign.

Without winning, it wouldn't be possible. :yay:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

What we have now is going to be a good memory. I love posting here because of the posters and great minds.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I love boobies.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> What we have now is going to be a good memory. I love posting here because of the posters and great minds.


And you're one of them. :cheers:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I love boobies.


Who would've guessed? :clown:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

:yay: Good job everybody, now work out how many of those posts are yours lol


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

melo4life said:


> :yay: Good job everybody, now work out how many of those posts are yours lol


LOL, I posted a lot in the beginning. I dont want to look that far back.:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I love boobies.


Long live mavs fans!


----------

